# chihuahua rescue will now be read only



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

due to the problems weve had, were going to have to make this forum a read only forum. That means that only moderators will be able to post chihuahuas that are up for adoption. If you would like to discuss one of the chihahuas you see or any other adoption issue, you may do so in chihuahua chat. 
also if you have news of a paticuar chihuahua adoption you think should be posted here then please contact one of the mods or me
thanx
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Great idea mia :wave:


----------

